# GAS WATER HEATER - pilot always going out.



## jman116 (Apr 19, 2007)

3 year old gas water heater with power vent exhaust. seems the pilot goes out every once in a while.... oxygen/CO censor or not getting enough gas if other appliance is on?

The water heater and a gas stove are on the same leg... forced hot air system running off another leg - "y'd" at meter.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 14, 2007)

jman116 said:


> 3 year old gas water heater with power vent exhaust. seems the pilot goes out every once in a while.... oxygen/CO censor or not getting enough gas if other appliance is on?
> 
> The water heater and a gas stove are on the same leg... forced hot air system running off another leg - "y'd" at meter.


 
*Is it a Ruud? I installed a Ruud power vent wh for a customer, and about a year and a half later, I had to go back because of the same problem you're describing. I talked to a friend of mine who works for the local gas company, and he told me to just get a new gas valve from the manufacturer. He said it's been a problem with Ruud lately - he's seen a lot of it. The folks at Ruud told me to replace the air switch...my friend just rolled his eyes. He said, "Go ahead and do it, but I'm telling you it's not going to work". I was trying to get the parts on warranty, so I just did what Ruud/Rheem told me...I replaced the air switch. Didn't work. I replaced the gas valve, and it's been fine ever since. (That was over a year ago).*


----------



## jman116 (Apr 19, 2007)

Tell you the truth I don't know the brand off hand... i do know it's a Power Shot blower on it. will have to take a look.


----------

